# 2003 28 Bh-s Good Price?



## coachcollins42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey I saw one from the road and called about it. 2 owners, supposedly not used much and only flaw is supposedly one broken mirror. No mods as far as I know. She is asking 15K for it? Is this a good price? Or should I ask for her to come off it is some. Thanks in advance for your advice! Going to look at it next week as we are going camping this weekend at Jekyll Is.

jake


----------



## kargorooOutbacker (Jan 8, 2007)

If it is in good conditions, itâ€™s not a bad price.
You are going to love Jekyll, we are new at camping with a travel trailer, but so far Jekyll is one of favorite campgrounds.








Have fun.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I purchased a new 2004 28BHS in the summer of 2004 for $17,599 from a dealer. Unless they are "throwing in" a bunch of extras (hitch, sway control, pots, pans and dishes) I would try to talk them down.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

With a broken mirror, how much of the 7 years of bad luck remains?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

You could try looking up used values here in the RV section: nada.com

Try searching Outback by Liteway

Good luck and please keep us posted,


----------



## kimwipes (Apr 13, 2007)

For what is worth, I just purchased a 2004 BHS in pristine condition (so much that all my neighbors thought it was new) for 14.7K, and they threw in eq. hitch/sway bars and the remainder of a 7-year extended warranty (and a bunch of minor misc. like hose/filter, waste basket).


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm thinking 13K would be a decent deal. Mine also sold for 17.5K new in 2004. I don't think figuring in about 25% depreciation would be unreasonable. Especially considering that when most travel trailers hit 10 years old they are near worthless. This one is almost half way there.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

The 15K sounds a little high, I bought a 2006 29bhs which was the next after the 28 new for 18.1K

It might be 15K from a dealer but should be less from a private party.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Dont do it thats way to high we payed less than that for our 05 28bhs


----------

